# Can pigeons digest vegetables?



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2018)

I saw someone online say that pigeons can't digest "leaf, stem, root, tuber, vegetable flesh, or fruit" (essentially all vegetables) and I've tried googling this to find out more about it but I can't find anything. I feed my pet pigeon chopped vegetables every three days in addition to her regular diet of seeds and grains. Either this person is spreading misinformation or I need to change my pigeon's diet. Can someone with more knowledge enlighten me? I've only had my pigeon for about 4 months so I'm still a newbie.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

They need some greenery in their diet. My pigeons love spinach. I just put down a whole leave and they will strip it within minutes. Never had a problem.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

My birds don't bother much with the whole leaves, but they love it chopped. I had seen a video once where the guy said that his younger birds loved the leaves, but not his older birds. Guess it depends on the birds. Marina, are these the older birds that will shred it? If they don't take it whole, try chopping it up. They also like finely chopped, or grated carrot, and they usually like sprouts. Some veggies are good for them actually.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

My pigeons both young and the older like the spinach. The young ones usually don't know what the big fuss is about, but when they copy what the older ones do, they also develop a taste for the spinach.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2018)

I have pigeons that love fruit and veggies especially when I give them fresh grass clippings they eat kale flowers if you take a peeler a use it on carrots but must be thin hence the peeler watermelon broccoli flowers! If they never had fresh vegetables you will have to slowly introduce the fresh or they spoke have never seen it before if you can get them into eating such foods and with in days the look amazing in colours I have Tippler pigeons and the come in all different colors and types and I think they sparkle especially the eyes try grass klippings spred them evenly and you'll be surprised!!
Good luck!!!
Crzytrkr.....


----------

